# Rhubarb Wine



## PolishWineP (May 30, 2006)

I opened a bottle of Rhubarb wine that has been in the bottle about 2 years now. I really loved it when we first bottled it and worked hard to not suck it all down right away. Save some. Well, not a good choice.




It has changed with age and I don't really care for it any more!



I was so looking forward to this nice wine, and it's gone! It's still in the bottle, but it's gone!



(Yes, this is a princess pout! A royal tantrum!)


----------



## Funky Fish (May 31, 2006)

Have you tried another bottle? You may have just cracked open a bad one.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 1, 2006)

Not yet, but I will this weekend.


----------



## OilnH2O (Jun 2, 2006)

Farmer's Market here had some BEAUTIFUL rhubarb last weekend -- and it's open tomorrow. Now...my Other Half said after dinner, remarking on the statement above... "Do you want to make some rhubarb wine?"






(Is that an INVITATION or what!) Of course, I pondered a few moments before I answered!






Looks like I need about 6-7 pounds and a good recipe!


----------



## pkcook (Jun 3, 2006)

PWP,


Did you try another bottle? How exactly did the wine change from what you remember? Just curious.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 3, 2006)

I haven't tried another bottle yet. Can you believe it I've been too busy?! 


It doesn't have the wonderful flavor it once had. It had a spice-type flavor (no particular spice) and that is gone. It's flatter. Maybe I'll have time tomorrow to try another one. I'm into the beer right now.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jun 3, 2006)

PolishWineP said:


> I'm into the beer right now.







Haha, yep, I hear ya. I cracked open a homebrew the other day and it was very good (we had 90+ degrees up here), and very well needed. It was one of those seldom days that I didn't feel like wine. 





I'm interested to hear your tasting notes about rhubarb wine. I am getting antsy about maybe trying one.











M.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 3, 2006)

I loved the rhubarb wine the first year or so. I shouldn't have hoarded... I was miserly...


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm so happy! The rhubarb problem appears to have been that particular bottle! I am now drinking my Sunday wine and it's wonderful!


----------



## pkcook (Jun 5, 2006)

Hurray!



Now you can go back to hoarding it



.


----------



## paubin (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank goodness PWP, 

That would have been a serious bummer if it was all flat. Rhubarb in
any form is a true gift from the gods. I hope you enjoy the rest of
your hoard.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 7, 2006)

PWP I think your taste buds may be jaded by that ole beer you be a drinking. To make sure, I think you need to send me a bottle of the Rhubarb for my personal taste testing...NO, NO..I will not charge you anything for my services. Just for you, I will do it for free.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 7, 2006)

Waldo!


You are such a team player!


----------



## Pepere (Jun 7, 2006)

PWP


As a relative newbie I could profit and learn so much from _tasting _the efforts of one of my teachers.






I promise to clean, sanitize and return the bottle as soon as possible and would not devulge any trade secrets. I would then compare my taste test with Waldo and you'd have a broad perspective of just how good your Rhubarb wine has turned out. Remember two heads are better than one.






Pepere


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh, you two are so funny!



I think I better hurry and drink the last few bottles before you team up and sneak into our cellar, wearing black and looking like Al Mundy. (Who is old enough to remember that show?)


----------



## OilnH2O (Jun 7, 2006)

All this strategic posting, aiming to score a bottle of the PWP's rhubarb wine made me decide to take drastic action!






So, I squeezed the rhubarb mash, added the sugar to bring up to 1.082 sg, and pitched the Red Star Cote de blancs yeast...








I know I don't have to tell you all ("all y'all") how this is _hard work!_ So, I thought "time for a glass of wine in the vinyard...." 








After all, what good is HAVING a vinyard, if you can't sit in it on occasion with a nice glass of wine, contemplating the fruits of your labors??!!??



About 9pm after a beautiful sunset, deep in contemplation, I thought "I wonder if The PWP might swap bottle-for-bottle??"








Then, I retired for the evening..._just a simpleworker, who toils in the vinyard...._


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice job getting your brew going! There's nothing like the hope involved in pitching yeast!


----------



## Pepere (Jun 9, 2006)

Waldo:


I fear our offer to test PWP's wine is being met with cynicism and OilnH20 is in complicity. To think all we wanted to do is offer a broader perspective of theresults oftheir labors in the vineyard.






You would think that each of them would be anxious to impressand encourage a newbie like myself and a long time guru and well admired professor of wine making that you have become. Someone whose opinion is held in such high esteem and appreciated by all (obviously not all from the above comments)on this forum.






I am so disillusioned.






How'd I do Waldo?


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 9, 2006)

I would rather sit in my screen porch and drink it myself.



(I am so greedy! Meiserly! Hoarding!) *I *know that *I* like it, and in my little world, that's all that matters. But, I do appreciate your sense of play and who knows, maybe some day a bottle will find it's way to you. After all, I took a bottle of mead to DJ Coop at Winestock just because I liked a little joke she'd made!


----------



## OilnH2O (Jun 9, 2006)

But Ron! The "swap bottles" offer obviously goes to you, too! After all, there is the Lilac to consider!


----------



## Pepere (Jun 9, 2006)

Gee, and I thought PWP was Master and Teacher and would be delighted, to show "grasshopper" what a good rhubarb _should _taste like.




I am forlorn, crushed, and know not where to turn now that PWP has shunned her most ardent admirer when it comes to rhubarbwine making. 


OilnH20; I just pitched the yeast into the lilac. I will rack upon my return from VT and unlike my mentor and princes of rhubarb I'd be glad to swap bottles and get an expert opinion on my first scratch wine made from the blossoms of the beautiful lilac bushes around my humble abode. I'd even send PWP a split so that I may suplicate myself at the master's feet begging her majesties approval.






Wow, did I say all that??


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 11, 2006)

Wait, let me get my boots out...


----------



## Pepere (Jun 11, 2006)

I believe under the circumstances one might want to wear chest waders!!


----------



## pkcook (Jun 12, 2006)

And a bib! Sounds like you may have been sampling some fruits of your labor



!


----------



## B M W (Jun 13, 2006)

PWP,


I'm so glad your rhubarb wine is good. I picked and cut up 26 lbs of rhubarb last week, it is in the freezer waiting for me to get my house back in order (remodeling



has really taken its toll on my wine making



). I hope my rhubarb turns out as good as yours, it will be my first scratch wine.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 14, 2006)

Best of luck to you on that first scratch wine! It's a bit more labor intensive, but well worth the efforts. The thing I love about rhubarb wine up here is the price of the fruit!


----------



## B M W (Jun 14, 2006)

I like the price here too. My mom has about 50 plants growing behind here house. I transplanted some this year and they seem to be growning okay, maybe in a couple of years I will have enough here at my house to make my wine.


----------

